# Revell JJ-Prise



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone heard if the Revell/Germany JJ-Prise has been released yet? If so where can I order one?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Its not going to be available in the U.S. And I believe its scheduled to be released at the time of Star Trek Into Darkness. I think you can order it from Revell/Germany direct when its available. This model will only be available in Europe.


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

I saw one on ebay last week so i would check there.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

sunburn800 said:


> I saw one on ebay last week so i would check there.


As someone recently posted on the SSM board, preordering something via eBay is a quick way to lose a buttload of money. Wait until the kit is shipping so that you can register a complaint of non-shipping within their timeframe.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

I will be quite happy to offer "pick up a kit and ship it over" as im sure several other members would be too


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Yes, beware eBay. Lost $400 last summer ordering a 1/350 resin K'tinga. The man claimed to have the molds and would make one for me. BUT, the eBay posting expired. My bad in that I contacted him and asked if was going to make another. He said yes, but the deal was done outside of eBay. So no protections applied. If I could get my hands on him....


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

charonjr said:


> Yes, beware eBay. Lost $400 last summer ordering a 1/350 resin K'tinga. The man claimed to have the molds and would make one for me. BUT, the eBay posting expired. My bad in that I contacted him and asked if was going to make another. He said yes, but the deal was done outside of eBay. So no protections applied. If I could get my hands on him....


did you pay with a credit card? their protection would still cover you


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

charonjr said:


> Yes, beware eBay. Lost $400 last summer ordering a 1/350 resin K'tinga. The man claimed to have the molds and would make one for me. BUT, the eBay posting expired. My bad in that I contacted him and asked if was going to make another. He said yes, but the deal was done outside of eBay. So no protections applied. If I could get my hands on him....


There's only one person I know of who made a 1/350 K'tinga (REL) and I am fairly certain he wouldn't pull that BS. That means that this was likely a recast of his kit so the quality would be sub-par to boot.

Double-checking - it appears that REL/Sovereign Replicas sold his master to Nice-N Models. Here's info over at ModelerMagic.com with a link to the legitimate seller: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=39069


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

if anyone in germany willing to buy one and ship to me, i'm happy to pay extra for the effort.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Thanks guys! It was Nice-N Models. I used PayPal. I will check whether it used my Visa debit card (I think it did) as payment source.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Definitely looking forward to the JJ-Prise. Have $50 put away for it already!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

charonjr said:


> Definitely looking forward to the JJ-Prise. Have $50 put away for it already!


That _might_ cover the shipping costs.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Guys, thanks for the referral. I was able to contact Nice-N Models and they are being very cooperative in providing a solution.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I'm trying to remember how much the Revell D7 cost. I think, with shipping, it was close to $60 from a UK ebay seller. I'm hoping it will be the same here.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have noticed the shipping on the Revell kits from the UK to the US is usually as much or more than the kit itself. What is frustrating to me is that, while UK and Eur postage rates ARE high, if you shop from an established vendor like Hannants you pay a much more reasonable rate than say, from eBay sellers who charge 4 times more than the real rate.


----------



## behell (Jun 13, 2009)

The kit will be releases when the movie will start. I do not know an exact date. Revell just stated in the catalouge "2nd quartal 2013".

Next week - no april joke - a testshot-review will be available on www.dpmv.com.

So watch out ....


----------



## behell (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello folks,

As already posted: The testshopt pics are now online. Please follow this link:

http://www.plastik-modellbau.org/blog/u-s-s-enterprise-ncc-1701-into-darkness/2013/

Here are some details for non-german-speaking/reading fellows :

- 8 sprues with total 89 part (incl. 46 clear parts and 5 parts for a display stand (which is NOT upside-down this time. Sorry for the "mirror-universe").
- Saucer has 27,5 cm diameter, gondolas are appr. 30 cm long, secondary hull is appr. 23 cm long.
- Pylons are already attached to the hull.
- No hangar interior included.
- For Bussard collectors decals will be used - no 3D part (unfortunately).
- Scale is 1:500
- List price will be EUR 34,99 

Let me know for any detailed questions ...

Bye,
Bernd


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Nice size!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

27.5 cm is almost 11" in diameter.....I think the kit overall will be between 18-22 inches in length


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok but I don't like this trend of using decals for the aztec patterns. There seems to be hardly any detail on some of the major parts and I think they'd look much better with very fine engraved aztec and more fine panel lines.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SUNGOD said:


> Ok but I don't like this trend of using decals for the aztec patterns. There seems to be hardly any detail on some of the major parts and I think they'd look much better with very fine engraved aztec and more fine panel lines.


Paint is our friend; we fear decals.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Ok but I don't like this trend of using decals for the aztec patterns. There seems to be hardly any detail on some of the major parts and I think they'd look much better with very fine engraved aztec and more fine panel lines.


As long as the Aztec decals are separate from the other exterior marking decals, that's fine with me. On a kit this size and smaller, every set of Aztec decals I've seen are too dark and far too obvious once they're applied to the kit; engraved Aztec markings are equally offensive and out of place in my opinion. The kit does appear to have some fine engraved panel lines on the secondary hull and, of course, the grid on the primary hull. 

I'm hoping the styrene is either thicker than it looks or is somehow reinforced on the secondary hull pieces where the pylons meet the hull (the spot I've indicated here: ).










Even with the interior pylon/upper secondary hull piece providing extra support, it seems like that corner could potentially crack from supporting the weight of the warp engines over time. I guess we'll find out eventually.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> As long as the Aztec decals are separate from the other exterior marking decals, that's fine with me. On a kit this size and smaller, every set of Aztec decals I've seen are too dark and far too obvious once they're applied to the kit; engraved Aztec markings are equally offensive and out of place in my opinion. The kit does appear to have some fine engraved panel lines on the secondary hull and, of course, the grid on the primary hull.
> 
> I'm hoping the styrene is either thicker than it looks or is somehow reinforced on the secondary hull pieces where the pylons meet the hull (the spot I've indicated here: ).
> 
> ...





I'm talking about really fine Tamiya sized engraved lines. I've got the Art Asylum Enterprise A and the moulded Aztec pattern on that looks great. The pattern catches the light in a way decals can't.

I'd love to paint it up more accurately but the damn nacelles have rubber ends on them.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Since people were screaming for over a year about panel lines on a 1/350 kit I can only imagine what they'd be doing over a "1/500" kit.


----------



## behell (Jun 13, 2009)

*decals for Revell's JJ-Prise*

In the meantime I startet to build-up this final test-shot. But progress is very slow because of a massive overdose of work in the office ...

Few days ago the decals for this kit arrived. So you can take a look on this big decal sheet.

Bye for now!
Bernd


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I'm talking about really fine Tamiya sized engraved lines. I've got the Art Asylum Enterprise A and the moulded Aztec pattern on that looks great. The pattern catches the light in a way decals can't.
> 
> I'd love to paint it up more accurately but the damn nacelles have rubber ends on them.


You aren't going to get that from Revell for sure. Their new 1/72 B-17 looks like it is made from bricks the panels are so large and deep. 

One interesting technique that some companies used to use was to mold a light, varying, texture on different panels. Monogram's old P-38 lightning has this. Old issues molded in a good quality silver plastic looked metallic and as if the plane was assembled from panels. A coat of silver paint still showed the effect too. You could get the multi panel look with one color of paint. 

The Aztec decals in the Polar Lights 1/1000 Refit are quite nice, actually. They are translucent, so the panels themselves still show the base coat of paint through them. On the paper backing the pattern looks much darker than it is on the model, as the pattern itself is not printed on white, just a clear backing with transparent inks. Once you get past the volume of decals, they are quite easy to apply and go on very well and neatly. I was surprised actually.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SUNGOD said:


> I've got the Art Asylum Enterprise A and the moulded Aztec pattern on that looks great. The pattern catches the light in a way decals can't.
> I'd love to paint it up more accurately but the damn nacelles have rubber ends on them.


Rubber ends? I patched & sanded over that on mine.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

behell said:


> In the meantime I startet to build-up this final test-shot. But progress is very slow because of a massive overdose of work in the office ...
> 
> Few days ago the decals for this kit arrived. So you can take a look on this big decal sheet.
> 
> ...


Are these all the decals that come with it, or are there separate aztecing sheets?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

My guess is that's it--I didn't see any aztecing on the shots of the model seen so far, but they did appear to show the other markings on the sheet. So who will be doing the aftermarket aztec decals?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> The Aztec decals in the Polar Lights 1/1000 Refit are quite nice, actually. They are translucent, so the panels themselves still show the base coat of paint through them. On the paper backing the pattern looks much darker than it is on the model...


With all due respect, I disagree. On every build-up I've seen of the Polar Lights 1/1000 Refit where the modeler applied the Aztec decals, they're far too obvious. In fact, I'd say the same of every kit with Aztec decals applied (including the 1/350 Refit). This is, of course, merely my opinion. As such, it's safe to say I won't be applying Aztec decals to any of my builds in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> With all due respect, I disagree. On every build-up I've seen of the Polar Lights 1/1000 Refit where the modeler applied the Aztec decals, they're far too obvious. In fact, I'd say the same of every kit with Aztec decals applied (including the 1/350 Refit). This is, of course, merely my opinion. As such, it's safe to say I won't be applying Aztec decals to any of my builds in the foreseeable future.


Right there with ya, Z.:thumbsup: Paint 'em if ya need 'em.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I give a lot of credit to _any_ modeler willing to attempt that mind-numbing task. Unfortunately, it's still the best way to replicate the look of the Aztec patterns on the filming models (whether they're practical or CG) in my opinion.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> I give a lot of credit to _any_ modeler willing to attempt that mind-numbing task. Unfortunately, it's still the best way to replicate the look of the Aztec patterns on the filming models (whether they're practical or CG) in my opinion.


I used decals on the Bozeman I did, and THAT was a friggin' nightmare. In the future, I'd GLADLY use an Aztek Dummy set of masks to paint it all on, no matter HOW long it took!


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

eradicator178 said:


> Has anyone heard if the Revell/Germany JJ-Prise has been released yet?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=393846
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=393731


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> With all due respect, I disagree. On every build-up I've seen of the Polar Lights 1/1000 Refit where the modeler applied the Aztec decals, they're far too obvious. In fact, I'd say the same of every kit with Aztec decals applied (including the 1/350 Refit). This is, of course, merely my opinion. As such, it's safe to say I won't be applying Aztec decals to any of my builds in the foreseeable future.


I would also agree with that. I haven't seen an application of Aztecing (or weathering) decals that didn't look much too overstated.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

eradicator178 said:


> Has anyone heard if the Revell/Germany JJ-Prise has been released yet? If so where can I order one?


Hobbylink Japan has it available for pre-order.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

It's in the shops here in the UK now.


----------

